# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Apache

## Mick Flemm

http://www.security.com.vn/details.php? ... af49531b39


Αφού δεν βολεύεστε θα ανοίγουμε thread για κάθε daemon

----------


## avel

> http://www.security.com.vn/details.php?ID=395&PHPSESSID=387bb2b4a0eb95c5be0ebbaf49531b39


Αυτό δεν είναι vulnerability... Τα ACLs του apache απαγορεύουν πρόσβαση απ'έξω, με HTTP requests, και δε μπορούν να αποτρέψουν την είσοδο από 'μέσα'. Πόσο μάλλον όταν τρέχει μία scripting language όπως δείχνουν στο παράδειγμά τους..

----------

